# MicroC for dsPIC



## ahmelsayed (3 ديسمبر 2010)

```
http://www.mediafire.com/?9v3mogp339s20qp
```


----------



## zamalkawi (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
والنسخة دي جاهزة، ولا لسة محتاجة كراك مثلا؟
وياترى عندك فكرة ايه مميزات إصدار 4.10 عن 4.0، لان اللي في الرابط دة الإصدار الأقدم 4.0 فلو زي بعض يبقى مفتمام قوي


----------



## ahmelsayed (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​هذه النسخة معها الكراك الخاص بها 
اما بالنسبة للفرق بين هذا الاصدار والذى يليه بالتأكيد هناك فرق على الاقل ان الحديث يدعم 20 MCUs لا يدعمهم الاخر
P24FJ128DA106 II P24FJ128DA110 II P24FJ128DA206 II P24FJ128DA210 P24FJ128GB206 II P24FJ128GB210 II P24FJ256DA106 II P24FJ256DA110
P24FJ256DA206 II P24FJ256DA210 II P24FJ256GB206 II P24FJ256GB210
P33FJ32GS406 II P33FJ32GS606 II P33FJ32GS60 II P33FJ32GS610
P33FJ64GS406 II P33FJ64GS606 II P33FJ64GS608 II P33FJ64GS610
انا لا أعلم إن كانت هذه الانواع متوفرة حتى فى اسواقنا ام لا
طبعا ناهيك عن المميزات الاعتيادية لاى اصدار حديث 
انه متوافق مع WIN 7 ويقوم بعمل Faster Compilation 
بالاضافة الى الاهم New Libraries وأهمها الخاص ب GLCD 

للعلم فقط v4.10 لم تعد الأحدث انما تم إصدار البيتا الخاصة ب V4.5

إن شاء اللله نقوم باحضاره الى المنتدى​


----------



## zamalkawi (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
أنا لازلت مبتدئا وبإذن الله خلال هذا الشهر أكون قد اشتريت لوحة التطوير والمعالج الذي أريده
ولا أعلم أي اللغات أستخدم ولكن أعتقد أن MikroC سهلة الاستخدام لذا قررت أن أبدأ بها


----------



## ماجدالزعبي (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم


----------



## عربي ليس العار بي (19 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ..,

أقترح عمل منتدى خاص للمبرمجين بهذه الطريقة ( لغة و آلة )
لأنني كحال كثيرين غيري , مبتدئ و لكن عندي بعض المشاكل 
فحبذا التعاون على المشاكل 
و تعاونوا على البر و التقوى , و لا تعاونوا على الإثم و الفسوق و العدوان 
و الله المستعان و الموفق , و هو سبحانه من وراء القصد


----------

